# Well I did it again



## scarbelly (Sep 20, 2010)

I resigned this morning after 5 months with Siemens - long story but we are both better off for  it - Leaving tomorrow for a vacation with the wife and heading to Phoenix to go see a music instrument museum the off to Sedona and finally in Vegas 

Crazy trip but much needed and then next week 5 days in the motorhome hiding out somewhere 

Trying to connect with Chef Rob for a bit and loving life again


----------



## tom37 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well it sounds like you are happy with the choice, good luck to ya all on the vacation and I hope ya have a great time. Five days in the motor home,,,,, ummm I won't even comment on that one LOL..

Have fun!!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 20, 2010)

are you flying or driving......i'll be home, let me know if i should put something on.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats again now put some miles on that motorhome and relax a bit. You could keep heading east and make the S La Gathering or start planning now for mine in April


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats

Enjoy your much deserved vacation and see you when you get back


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's hoping you have a safe and enjoyable trip. I know you'll love Sedona.Take care my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been to Chef Robs house and been pinned behind a table for dinner - he promised that things are different since I am now OTBS - we shall see tomorrow when I get to Phoenix LOL

He is one great guy and I cant wait to intorduce Mrs Scar to his family


----------



## chefrob (Sep 21, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I have been to Chef Robs house and been pinned behind a table for dinner - he promised that things are different since I am now OTBS - we shall see tomorrow when I get to Phoenix LOL
> 
> He is one great guy and I cant wait to intorduce Mrs Scar to his family


looking forward to meeting the mrs! call me before ya leave so i can get some refreshments and somthing started for you guys.........looks like yer gonna be within stumbling distance.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck Gary,  Relax and have some fun...  Just be safe and check out all the BBQ Joints you find and do some reviews for us.

Kathryn has been on my case to buy a motorhome and she just about has me convinced... We looked at a couple this week that seemed like a good deal and are calling on another one tomorrow.


----------



## princess (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck! Fall is the best time to take a vacation just about anywhere, don't you think? Cooler temps, pretty leaves... and it's not too hot to run the grill!!

Best of luck to you, well "see" ya when you get back!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 21, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Good luck Gary,  Relax and have some fun...  Just be safe and check out all the BBQ Joints you find and do some reviews for us.
> 
> Kathryn has been on my case to buy a motorhome and she just about has me convinced... We looked at a couple this week that seemed like a good deal and are calling on another one tomorrow.


Dang it - I wish I was there to help ya - Just do this - what ever the dealer is asking tell him your out the door budget is about $20K less and dont cave in.

We bought this one - advertised for $79K plus tax and lic for a total of $60 out the door with tax and lic - actual sales price $55K

There will be lots of them out there this time of year so just be patient - also National parks only take MH up to 35' so if you want to go to them you need to be in that range

If you want to chat before you buy I will pm my cell # for ya


----------



## chefrob (Sep 21, 2010)

Princess said:


> Good luck! Fall is the best time to take a vacation just about anywhere, don't you think? Cooler temps, pretty leaves... and it's not too hot to run the grill!!


first he's coming to the phx area..........it ain't gona get any cooler til he hits the high country.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

chefrob said:


> first he's coming to the phx area..........it ain't gona get any cooler til he hits the high country.


Rob,

Get that pinning table ready!

Have fun guys & wives,

Bear


----------



## chefrob (Sep 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Rob,
> 
> Get that pinning table ready!
> 
> ...


got a new trick up my sleave!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

Uh Oh !

But Gary won't be traveling alone!

This time he has back-up!


----------



## chefrob (Sep 21, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> But Gary won't be traveling alone!   This time he has back-up!


how do you know she won't just might be on my side...........


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmmm, good point.

In that case what I said before----Uh Oh!


----------



## dick foster (Sep 21, 2010)

I love Sedona. It's a nice place. I've been thinking of moving there.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 21, 2010)

Well since you're gonna be in the neighborhood, I wouldn't mind shakin' your hand and meetin' the missus. After all, you were the first one to reply to my first post! That deserves a cold one at least..


----------



## chefrob (Sep 21, 2010)

pete, ya just missed them. i'm thinkin' 'bout callin' the FBI cuz i'm sure gary has some sorta spell on that poor gal.........she's way to nice to be hooked up with the likes of him!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2010)

chefrob said:


> pete, ya just missed them. i'm thinkin' 'bout callin' the FBI cuz i'm sure gary has some sorta spell on that poor gal.........she's way to nice to be hooked up with the likes of him!


I'm gittin' outa this thread, while the gittin's good!


----------



## wildflower (Sep 22, 2010)

well as they say if the motorhome is rocking, don't come a nocking


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Thanks to Rob for a great meal - This is the second time I have been there and I guess I have not worn out the welcome yet - he even let us leave thru the front door. We had to go in thru the garage cause he was afraid the neighbors would see us.

Off to see the Music Instrument Museum this morning then heading for the Grand Canyon and Las Vegas -

Thanks again my friend - Give your gang a hug for both of us


----------



## chefrob (Sep 22, 2010)

it was good to see ya gary and especially great to meet the mrs.! still don't know what kinda spell you hold over her..........have fun on yer trip up north.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 22, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> .....he even let us leave thru the front door.


see what OTBS membership gets ya!


----------



## thunderdome (Sep 22, 2010)

Enjoy AZ Scarbelly!


----------



## mackconsult (Sep 22, 2010)

Motorhome????

Not my style ....... I am learning smoking and BBQing right know because some day will buy a 50 foot sailboat and leave the US for a while.


Beer-B-Q said:


> Good luck Gary,  Relax and have some fun...  Just be safe and check out all the BBQ Joints you find and do some reviews for us.
> 
> Kathryn has been on my case to buy a motorhome and she just about has me convinced... We looked at a couple this week that seemed like a good deal and are calling on another one tomorrow.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 22, 2010)

fire on a boat? i've seen some nasty naval films involving fire on a boat........with loaded and armed jets.


----------



## mackconsult (Sep 23, 2010)

There are ways to smoke and BBQ on a boat, just have to be inventive ......

That is why I am an engineer ....


----------



## chefrob (Sep 23, 2010)

mackconsult said:


> There are ways to smoke and BBQ on a boat, just have to be inventive ......
> 
> That is why I am an engineer ....


i know.........i'm just giving you a hard time. there is always a way to smoke............


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2010)

Just got back from the automobile roadtrip and gonna hit the road next week in the motorhome for a few days  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  before going back to looking for a job -


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Just got back from the automobile roadtrip and gonna hit the road next week in the motorhome for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know when you're on the PA Turnpike, and I'll start getting the steaks ready.

Bear


----------

